

The Misogyny and Entitlement of Nerd Culture - Todd
http://www.thetakeaway.org/story/misogyny-entitlement-nerd-culture/

======
paulhauggis
This has nothing to do with nerd culture and more to do with mentally unstable
people.

------
jenkstom
What is up with all the man hating on Hacker News lately? Or am I just new?

~~~
johnny22
more like.. what's up with finally calling out all the behaviours that have
been ruining our culture for years.

